# what strain is this?!



## cephas333

This has been flowering for 2 months after the other's were done.......this thing is still growing and flowering with no end in sight.....what kinda plant is this?


----------



## rasta

looks like sick dirt weed or that shit that grow wild in like alabama (feril hemp )


----------



## Hick

thats not budding, it is revegging. New shoots from the past calyxs are new vegatative growth. Too many hours of light and/or too much nitrogen.


----------



## mikey

looks like shit thats what kind eww thats the ugliest plant ive seen in awhile


----------



## cephas333

This plant had brown leaves on it due to salt build-up,after I flushed it,it began this crazy growth.I started it with the rest of my plants(very good sensi!!),i noticed that when they were done this one was still flowering but looked like it wasn't going anywhere.So I left it just for the hell of it on 12/12 cycles,and here it is 2 1/2 months later after the rest finished,stinks like hell,full of pistils but still growing!.....what the hell is this? and how can I get it to mature faster?...it's all ready been flowering for 4 months.


----------



## naimitsukai

no idea man but i have to quote mickey on this 





> looks like shit thats what kind eww thats the ugliest plant ive seen in awhile


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer

i agree


----------



## Columbian Connection

Thats Weed! Looks like that plant you can buy at the store that looks like weed. I can't remember the name of it. Either way this is one sick looking plant.


----------



## brainwreck

doesn't look really healty to smoke that shit, are u sure you wanna smoke that?

greetz


----------



## weed toka

columbia connect r u talking about sativa?


----------



## Columbian Connection

weed toka said:
			
		

> columbia connect r u talking about sativa?


 
No its a house plant


----------



## bonbuck

I'd Be PISSED if my plants looked like that..


----------



## Columbian Connection

bonbuck said:
			
		

> I'd Be PISSED if my plants looked like that..


 
You got that right. This is the worst I have ever seen a plant. Pot plant ot otherwise.


----------



## akademiks

i know the strain, its "shwag". what have you been watering it with bleach?


----------



## SmokeStar21

Man I want to get in on this shit talking.  Too bad i can't think of anything as clever as akademiks.  But here it goes, maybe the best thing you can do with that garbage plant is turn it into a sweater.


----------



## Insane

I could grow better weed outta my ass. With all the cookies and brownies I eat it'd probably be a better smoke too..


----------



## Mutt

There is only one thing to do with that plant.






cut er down and turn it into composte.


----------



## Insane

Nah I wouldnt wanna put that crap back into the earth lol, that plant should be incinerated.


----------



## El Diablo Verde

yeah, I know what you're talking about. Me and a buddy just found a pot plant HIS MOM had been growing in her herb garden next to plants that look a ton like pot, but weren't. It was only aout half the size and well camo-ed and gets tons of light so we gave her props and she owned up to it and promised us some of the crop.


----------



## El Diablo Verde

I grew better shit in 8th grade in the woods with cow shit and bag seeds. Seriously, kill that plant before that shit seeds up and ends up spreading around.lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

unless you know where the seed came from and type of bud you cant tell what strain you have. that is one fugly lady!!!!


----------



## FaTal1

dam they dissin your plant but you got to admit that is one hella of a ugly plant look like some pretendo shit just give it to some bum he will enjoy it


----------



## FireWeed

Wow that plant does look like shit. You should be embarresed posting that picture. I told you to stop pissing on your plant and burying your crap in the soil.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause

maybe it's revenging


----------



## Stoney Bud

Man! You guys and gals are rough!!!!!!

As Hick said, you may be giving the plant too much nitrogen or the nitrogen salts may have built up in it's soil. Try stopping the nutes for a few days, do a flush on the plant and see if it's flowering increases any. If so, then adjust your nitrogen down some.

Here's something you may not know. Some strains "see" light more than others. If you have your plant on a 12/12 schedule and one day after the light has been off for two hours, you open the door or walk in with a flashlight. The plant "sees" that day as a 14 hour light day. It won't "see" any of the darkness between the lights going off and you opening the door. 

Tell ya what you can try man. Keep the plant in total, and I do mean TOTAL darkness on a 14/10 schedule. 

Take the top of the plant and bring it over in a loop GENTLY, a little each day until after a week or so, you have the top near the base level of the plant or as close as you can WITHOUT breaking it. Just do a little each day.

After three weeks of 14/10, if you don't notice a radical increase in flowers, then pick it, dry it, and make some oil from it. It may be one genetically weirded out plant and never produce, but I'd try what I've suggested first. If it does start flowering a lot, then just do as you would any female plant and watch the flowers.

Tell the plant we're all sorry we called it the ugliest plant in the universe. I know there must be at least one other. Hahahahahaahaha.

Let me know if what I said works if you would. Thanks man.


----------



## Mutt

Hey stoney buddy.

This is an old post. hopefully that plant has been dropped into a vat of sulphric acid, then burnt, then thrown in a dark well, then the dark well filled in with Lead. As that was the most genetically mutated plant I have ever seen. It was not safe for the environment.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Mutt said:
			
		

> Hey stoney buddy.
> 
> This is an old post. hopefully that plant has been dropped into a vat of sulphric acid, then burnt, then thrown in a dark well, then the dark well filled in with Lead. As that was the most genetically mutated plant I have ever seen. It was not safe for the environment.


 
Hahahhahaaha, I didn't even notice the date of the post!

Oh well, it was fun writing the suggestion........


Damn, now I feel realllllly stupid......................


----------



## gqone333

what the hell is that .at first i just dint know and though hhmm.dint know what to think of it .its definely a marijuana plant,becuase i see white hairs on the 1st pic top left.but it looks ,like a strain .Dirt weed ,but who knows, some strains look real dark and some have the best weed.color insnt necceserly a factor ,in quality.know if you plants ,are brown .hell there not worth smoking.did somebody you know, sell you that plant.because if so ,you got ripped of for a ,dirt sprout .of one of those ,swag bags.only your freinds would be willing to give you ,a good strain.


----------



## lefty

that looks like the best stuff l diaBLO GROWS !!


----------



## Brouli

yup


----------



## turtledro

SmokeStar21 said:
			
		

> Man I want to get in on this **** talking.  Too bad i can't think of anything as clever as akademiks.  But here it goes, maybe the best thing you can do with that garbage plant is turn it into a sweater.




*claps

lol you shoulda thougt a little longer


----------



## SmokinMom

Awww you guys, don't you know it's what's on the inside that counts...hahhaha.


----------



## stonedsmithy

*** is all i gotta say haha


----------



## allglad

boy if that plant made ok oil or something..then kewl...  ...I sure know all these posts about it are so hella funny....


----------



## goddog

i suggest trimming a branch and taking it to your local co-op.... they may know....

or just wait until the resin turns brown then harvest and be done with it.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong

Is this some sort of joke?  This can not be!  Ugliest plant in the Gallaxie....


----------



## city

OMG. im crying..thats is so mean and funny at the same time.. I havent seen a good Pot bashing for while.. but no one told him that there was no way to the strain of his spider plant. 
(im secretly thinking of something really cheezy but i cant get myself to type it)
I have no idea bro, good luck with that


----------



## Hick

05-28-2005,


----------



## city

Hick said:
			
		

> 05-28-2005,


That's even funnier.


----------



## whoLeBaked

it looks like cannabis ruderalis as compared to cannabis sativa and cannabis indica. it doesnt really produce bud... at all


----------



## Killuminati420

that plant is horrible, u should plant it next to a middle school....let  the kids deal with it.


----------



## HippyInEngland

I think its a good idea if you delete your post Killuminati420.

eace:


----------

